# RE: Marina Baie Des Anges Vacation n 1, South Of France



## trish fish (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone recently had an exchange confirmed by RCI recently to this resort?

We have just returned but after our arrival on 1st October for a two week Points exchange, the resort told us that we had no booking arranged and that they were not dealing with RCI anymore!!! Our booking was made 8 December 2007

To cut a long story short, we had to privately rent an apartment for 2 weeks, arrived home yesterday and have to phone RCI today to see what compensation we can expect.  They have already returned the points to our account and are supposed to be returning our exchange fee, but it does not compensate for the fact that we had to pay a two week rental charge or forfeit our holiday!!!

Any comments?


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 16, 2008)

I traded in through DAE and greatly enjoyed the exchange.  It is a great location for the Riviera.


----------



## trish fish (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Carolinian,

When did you go to this resort, any info would be appreciated.

As you say, it is a great location especially for getting around the Cote d' Azure.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 16, 2008)

trish fish said:


> To cut a long story short, we had to privately rent an apartment for 2 weeks, arrived home yesterday and have to phone RCI today to see what compensation we can expect.  They have already returned the points to our account and are supposed to be returning our exchange fee, but it does not compensate for the fact that we had to pay a two week rental charge or forfeit our holiday!!!


Just curious - did you call RCI right away, upon learning that you couldn't check into the resort you had a confirmation in?  If you did, what did they say?

Ordinarily in these situations, if you call with a problem, and they can't resolve it, they'll try to relocate you to another resort, to your satisfaction.

My comment is: it's outrageous for them to refuse to pick up the actual tab for alternate accommodations, in circumstances like this. But, I've never heard of them doing that. What I have heard of them doing is offering a make-up "free" week (or in your case, 2 weeks) - no fee, no points, no spacebanked week(s). You might ask for that, at the very least.


----------



## trish fish (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Laurie,

I have sent you a private email with further details and yes, it is outrageous that we have just had to pay out for an apartment on the same resort, the same specification as we had pre-booked with RCI.


----------

